# Not quite going to get a kindle... I think. Have I missed anything?



## jago25_98 (Dec 1, 2010)

A kindle has the potential to be extremely useful for me because:

- I travel a lot so the ability to check emails globally without worrying about a bill is fantastic, almost worth buying just for this
- I can't carry much with me so being able to bring my reference books with me would be highly useful
- I never read PDF's onscreen, I just don't like it. I have to print them out. This would be much more convienient

However,

1) There aren't many reference books available digitally on Amazon, and what are available are expensive, is this right?

2) I can't read PDF's that are emailed to me properly (see this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlZ9cqjzOik you have to scroll around). So I can't read research papers without sending it to Amazon first... too much hassle to bother (I presume you can't forward a PDF I recieved straight to amazon and have them email me back automatically and quickly - that might be acceptable). Does this apply to the DX though?

3) In a few years time I expect the Kindle to be out of date quickly, and hackers unable to put their own software on there what with all that DRM stuff.

4) I'm suspicious of the worldwide free internet. It just doesn't sound right to me, too good to be true. There must be a limit on it of some kind (like certain email servers allowed along with amazons purchase servers) and I bet if you take the SIMcard out in 5 years time when the kindle is out of date it won't work in something else.

So, I when heard they are putting e-ink into phones and laptops I thought I'd wait for that. In particular I wanted this:
http://www.notionink.com/
....but we have been waiting for that so long now I'm not sure it will happen.

So instead I thought I could hack my own laptop e-ink style display. However... to do this I have to commit to £400 without seeing what the result will look like and also that is in a netbook form factor.

Have I missed any options? I just want to be able to read PDFs really and the worldwide internet deal got me really interested, but then when I found I can't really view PDFs properly I was disappointed. Have we heard any change in the pipeline on these problems mentioned above?

I type this because I am printing a 100 page book next to me and it seems like madness.

-j


----------

